# Panasonic FZ100 or Canon SX30is



## shwetanshu (Nov 9, 2010)

Please help me in deciding between Panasonic FZ100 or Canon SX30is. I m leaning more towards panasonic mainly due to higher fps. Please advice. Price is almost the same for both.


----------



## scarlettwhite (Feb 21, 2011)

if you are looking to decide camera from above both camera option My recommendation is Canon SX30 IS. It is the first compact camera in the world equipped with a 35x optical zoom (24-840 mm). The Canon SX30 follows the SX20 and currently has the longest zoom range on the compact camera market,a 35x zoom equivalent to 24 - 840mm at f/2.7 - 5.8. IN this camera you can take shots from unusual angles and still see the screen. and also  Canon SX30 IS has 10 color modes and one customizable mode.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 23, 2011)

Have been doing some study on this for months now  and there are loads of things to be considered if you planning to spend 20-25k on a camera... and zoom is not that imp i think 

I would suggest you read some reviews for both and then decide! Do ask if you have any questions... cheers!

PS: Just got FX100 recently and am loving it


----------

